
Show HN: A minimalist weight lifting log app - pattrn
https://plansible.com
======
pattrn
This project began just over a year ago on the side as a mobile workout log
tailored to my exact needs (which are very minimalist). Since then,
maintaining the app has allowed me to learn a bit about marketing, support,
user feedback, and the mobile app market. My long term goal is to make enough
money off this to work on it full time, which requires monetizing it, but
that's likely a long way off.

I'm posting this here because I've read Hacker News for quite a few years now,
and I know there are many people here who (1) exercise, (2) have more
experience in every aspect of what I'm trying to do, and (3) will tear this to
shreds. Please don't hold back.

Let me know what you think, feel free to ask any questions, and thanks in
advance for any feedback!

Note: This is currently only available in the United States and in Canada. Let
me know if you'd like me to make it available in any other countries; it may
be a bit slow to login, though, since the servers are located in central
United States.

~~~
waibelp
From the screenshots it really looks simple. Any chance to make this available
in Germany?

~~~
pattrn
Definitely. It should be available in Germany (iOS and Android) in a couple
hours, after the store listing updates.

~~~
waibelp
It's available, thank you! I'll give it a try this evening.

------
nxsynonym
Is there a plan to add any pre-defined workouts for easy tracking? I:E
stronglifts 5x5, madcow, 5/3/1 etc. I currently use the SL5x5 app since I am
doing that program, but don't want to lose any progress tracking on the main
lifts if I ever switch to another program.

~~~
pattrn
That's close to the top of my task list. I use it for 5x5 currently, so the
existing routines feature caters to that type of plan. It's just missing the
week-by-week scheduling for high level progress stats. I currently have two
routines that I alternate between: StrongLifts A, and StrongLifts B. This has
worked well in the interim while I work on higher level planning.

The app currently makes it easy to deviate from a routine by allowing you to
start out-of-routine exercises at any time. The same flexibility will apply to
routines and longer term plans; doing ad-hoc routines won't lose your 5x5
progress.

Easily transitioning onto and off of the app is also important to me, so I'm
adding exercise import/export. You'll be able to use spreadsheets to
transition history into and out of the app.

~~~
nxsynonym
Great! Thanks for the follow up.

------
romanovcode
Is there any specific reason why it requires me to register account with my
Name and Email?

Seems pretty overkill for a fancy number-saver. Is "offline" mode planned?

~~~
pattrn
It's there for:

\- Associating online backups with your account, and securing them.

\- Transferring history between devices (phone and watch, phone and browser,
etc...).

\- Generating graphs/analysis (more to come soon).

\- Generating shareable images of workouts.

The whole app works offline currently, so it's a somewhat trivial feature to
add. Is that a deal breaker for you? It was on my list, but I didn't have it
as a high priority.

------
cphoover
huge gains bro! and nice app bro!

